

Rambling on the market for talent - LnxPrgr3
http://codeanarchy.com/posts/losing-focus.html

======
LnxPrgr3
I didn't originally intend to submit this here, but some of the replies at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4620276> changed my mind.

I apologize for the political leanings at the beginning and end, but I'm
hoping the rest will spark an interesting conversation about the future of the
market for programming talent.

